# linux-server



## Cstar (6. Oktober 2002)

hi,
ich möchte in linux ein paar server einrichten. (mail,dns, etc.)
Könnt ihr mir daher sagen, unter welcher adresse im netz es ein gutes (u.v. leicht verständiges) tutorial gibt, das die einrichtung von servern beschreibt.
außerdem:
im control center(mandrake) kann man ein paar server einrichten. zum beispiel einen mailserver... jedoch weiß ich damit nicht viel anzufangen:
frage:
1) bei netzwerk-einrichtung muss man einen gateway angeben (incl. ip)
a) was ist ein gateway?
b) wo bekomme ich die informationen her?
2) bei der mailservereinrichtung wird nach einen server gefragt (smtp):
a) man soll diesen in der form smtp.provider.de angeben. Weshalb provider? Kann man den namen nicht willkürlich aussuchen?
b) wenn man einen smtp-server angegeben hat; wie schickt man dann mails?
3) Was ist ein DNS-Server?

thx
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr ein paar Fragen davon beantworten könnt...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (6. Oktober 2002)

*1.*
a) Ein Gateway ist das was der Name schon sagt, eine Durchgangsstation. Sprich, wenn Du ins INet willst über einen Gatewax trägst Du ihn in Deinen Netzwerkeinstellungen ein und wenn Du eine Anfrage ins Netz schickst wird sie automatisch vom Gateway aufgefangen und weitergeleitet. Kommt etwas aus dem Netz zurück leitet er es an Dich weiter.

b) Die bekommst Du von Deinem Netzwerkadmin oder Sysadmin.

P.S.: Frag mal im Netzwerk-Forum nach, da werden solche Fragen detaillierter beantwortet.
Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur ein eBookc empfehlen (http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/linag2/inhalt.htm) Keine Angst, ist ganz offiziell

Mal was anderes:
Hast Du irgendwie mal Handbücher zum Thema Server studiert? Ich meine richtige Handbücher wie z.B. die vom O'Reilly-Verlag oder mitp? Ich meine wenn Du keine Ahnung davon hast, dann sollten Dir solche Bücher mehr helfen können als das Du alles in einem Forum erfrägst.

Die Einrichtung später, wenn da Probleme auftauchen, da kann man dann eher helfen, aber hieraus jetzt eine Art Tut zu machen würde den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Oktober 2002)

Wie Digi schon sagte.

Ohne Hintergrundwissen.
Vergiss das lieber.

Erst die Basics. Vergess das Controll Center oder sonstige YaSt's ´Dinger. 

Erstmal mach dich vertraut mit:

Linux Installation und Konfiguration (mal Distributionsunabhängig von hand in conf files)
Linux Basics - Bash / Bashscripting 
TCP/IP - Routing usw . Empfehle hier UNIX/Linux für Netzwerker

Dann schauste dich um welche Server du denn einsetzen willst:
Mailserver :
Sendmail , Postfix , QMail usw
Dann besorgst du dir entsprechende Fachliteratur: z.b 
Das Postfixbuch Suse Press
und schreibst dich in diverse Maillistings ein die für die diversen Programmen wichtig sein könnten.

Dann kannst du einen Server aufsetzen. Nur weil eine Linux installation hopp & hopp durchgeführt werden kann gilt dies noch lange nicht für einen UNIX/Linux Server


----------

